# Old Gold Waiting for Adoption in Vermont



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

The Central Vermont Humane Society in Montpelier, Vermont just posted this today: Central Vermont Humane Society :: Rufus

Wish I could take him - just don't have enough room or time in my life.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Gorgeous;. did you notify local GR rescues?


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Poor baby! Who would dump an old dog-( or any dog!) off in a parking lot at night???!!!!! Horrible horrible people. I hope someone with a big heart can give him his last years as loving happy ones.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I left a message on Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue's hot line. He looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I forwarded this to my GR club in Vermont - we will look into it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

How can people just dump these sweet dogs? I hope all his Christmas wishes come true!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Broke my heart they just dumped him like that. He is so sweet looking. Fingers and toes crossed for him.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

newport said:


> Poor baby! Who would dump an old dog-( or any dog!) off in a parking lot at night???!!!!! Horrible horrible people. I hope someone with a big heart can give him his last years as loving happy ones.


People that just drop off a Golden in the middle of the night just PISS me off.

Mike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vermont*

I emld. two Golden Rescues in Vermont for him.
All Paws crossed!!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Just saw on Facebook that Rufus has been adopted! Yay!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rufus*

So glad to hear that Rufus was adopted-wonder if it was one of the rescues!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

SunGold said:


> Just saw on Facebook that Rufus has been adopted! Yay!


That is great to hear!! I hope he finally has the home that will love and enjoy him for all hsi remaining years.


----------

